
Virtual Conferences: A Guide to Best Practices - M2Ys4U
https://www.acm.org/virtual-conferences
======
neonate
Pdf:
[https://people.clarkson.edu/~jmatthew/acm/VirtualConferences...](https://people.clarkson.edu/~jmatthew/acm/VirtualConferences_GuideToBestPractices_CURRENT.pdf)

------
ran3824692
Table of like 30 videoconf programs but misses Big Blue Button, the best free
software one I've used. And it doesn't mention the license of any of the
programs.

~~~
SparkyMcUnicorn
The Google doc referenced is nice to get an overview of some options, what
they're capable of, and how they work.

They're definitely missing some key players, and some of the information is
slightly incorrect or misleading (Jitsi user limit for example), but it looks
like a good resource regardless.

------
hinkley
I'm slogging through the Oxidize 1k video (singular. It's 4 1/2 hours as a
single file) and noticing a bunch of things that I hope the next conference
starts to figure out.

>Another issue that organizers should keep in mind is that virtual conferences
maybeless forgiving than physical ones if something is not working as planned,
such as a microphone notworking or the location of a workshop changing.
Testing and rehearsing ahead of time mitigates these problems.

This is essentially a throwaway line at the end of a section and it should be
its own section.

Get your presenters together ahead of time. Like a week ahead of time, and
then again an hour before the conference. Test their mic levels. Have them
show you the outline for their slide deck (so everyone has shared their
desktop at least a couple of times). If you are recording the conference,
record the rehearsal. Get people used to the idea that all the faffing about
they do getting their system set up after their name is called is going to be
the beginning of their video. So no faffing.

And something I picked up at a pretty large national company: You might
actually want to have the MC and the coordinator be two different people. It's
so much less distracting on a conference call with hundreds of people if it's
one person's whole job to moderate the microphones, and maybe play a video at
the right moment.

But now the moderator and the MC have to rehearse so that they can pick up on
each other's cues, and they may need an out of band communication mechanism
for that (or in this scenario, be someone they already live with).

Also, get your giant microphone out of the frame, even if you have to mount it
in a weird way to do it.

And I'm not really sure what to suggest here, but it's worth thinking about
how your slide deck looks with your face showing in a floating rectangle in
the bottom corner. The recording of the first meeting may help you sort that
out. For instance, color bar across the bottom of your deck? Probably a bad
idea.

